# Dripping watery CM?! (TMI alert)



## CuddleBunny

I am about 7 dpo today. I may have ovulated a day or two earlier but I'm thereabouts. 

TMI ALERT!
I went to bed with just my underwear as bottoms. When I woke up today, as soon as I stood up I felt dripping coming down my legs like I had wet myself right then and there!! :shock: I went to the bathroom to inspect and it was all over my undies as well and some dripped (well, flowed!) into the toilet as well :shock: Call me gross, but I felt it and smelled it to make sure it was my CM and it was. It was watery (obviously), mostly clear with slight white/cloudiness to it.

Nothing like this has ever happened to me before. Has it happened to anyone here? Any idea what it could be? :shrug:

Thanks for reading! :)


----------



## irmastar

Praying for u asit can be a pregnancy symptom


----------



## Mrskg

Didn't want r&r after being nosey at you tmi lol never happened to me but I'm hoping it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## mommy1985

I have had that happen but I was about to "O" but didnt get pg that cycle. I have my fx'd that is a VERY good sign for you:hugs:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Thanks for reading ladies :hugs:

It was so odd. I had to rush to the bathroom and OH gave me this look like "umm did you just piss yourself?" :rofl:

I hope this can mean something good but since I'm only 7 dpo I'm trying not to get my hopes up :blush:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Can leftover semen maybe be watery? :shrug:

It has never been watery for me before, plus it smelled like my own CM and not semen. But maybe some of his leftovers got mixed with some watery CM of my own so it dripped out of me :shrug: Who knows :rofl:


----------



## Mrskg

Oh now you say that yeah I get that :blush:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Mrskg said:


> Oh now you say that yeah I get that :blush:

It smelled like my own CM though which is why I'm confused. Usually when leftovers come out it's kind of creamy and has a VERY distinct smell :haha: And I've never had any run down my legs before :wacko:

Oh the things we talk about and inspect while in the 2ww! :rofl:

EDIT: I'm about to go inspect to see if I still have this discharge :haha:


----------



## Jezzielin

CuddleBunny said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Oh now you say that yeah I get that :blush:
> 
> It smelled like my own CM though which is why I'm confused. Usually when leftovers come out it's kind of creamy and has a VERY distinct smell :haha: And I've never had any run down my legs before :wacko:
> 
> Oh the things we talk about and inspect while in the 2ww! :rofl:
> 
> EDIT: I'm about to go inspect to see if I still have this discharge :haha:Click to expand...

I had it too probably 1-2 days before AF was due, it was like a fountain with same consistency and color (cloudy). It ended up stopping - like completely stopping where I thought a mucous plug might have formed. CM stopped for about 3 days now I am back to (tmi) thick, yellow sticky CM, not stretchy. So I am more than confused being 5 (almost 6) days late without any sign of AF. Still have some preg symptoms from before AF was due but they are lightened up today... Be nice to get a new symptom! GL keep us posted!

:dust:!


----------



## Heatherlt

Yes yes yes! This happened to me 3 months in a row for about 1-2 weeks each cycle. It only happened maybe 4 times with it running down my legs, but yes, this happened to me.


----------



## CuddleBunny

lol I hope this isn't something new that happens every month before AF :rofl:

Jezzielin - have you taken an hpt yet? :D


----------



## Jezzielin

CuddleBunny said:


> lol I hope this isn't something new that happens every month before AF :rofl:
> 
> Jezzielin - have you taken an hpt yet? :D

Yeah, BNFs, haven't in a couple days though. Just too depressing, not sure if I want to keep checking and think it would be best starting to plan for next month - but without an AF it is hard to reset! 25dpo and total day 38. Tick tock :shrug: We shall see...


----------



## CuddleBunny

Well I hope you get that bfp, or at least the start of your AF so you can start trying again :hugs:

It's evening now and I am still having abundant watery cm. I've had to change my underwear 3 times already :wacko: I know for a fact it's not somehow watery semen...no way in hell could OH had deposited this much :rofl:

If I'm not getting my bfp this month, then I'll just be praying this isn't a new pre-AF symptom...because this is annoying as hell :lol:


----------



## Heatherlt

It is annoying, isn't it?! Mine happened pre-ovulation though, not post, so who knows. 

Since yours is after ovulation, it really could be a pregnancy symptom!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats happened to me too how embarrasing, I thought did I just piss myself. its left overs... lol Ugg the lovely things we get to talk about... haha.. Imagine doing it 4 times passing out and waking up the next morning and it flowed... :haha:

FX'd its a Great sign... Hope to hear some good news soon... Keep us posted...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Heatherlt said:


> It is annoying, isn't it?! Mine happened pre-ovulation though, not post, so who knows.
> 
> Since yours is after ovulation, it really could be a pregnancy symptom!

So if its post ovulation then I did it a day early UGGG... Well I just hope those 4 times provides me a miracle baby girl ;o)


----------



## CuddleBunny

FX'd for you, too! :dust:

And yeah, I stopped in my tracks as soon as I felt it drip down my legs...seriously thought for a minute I woke up during a bad dream and pissed myself :rofl:

I would love to have a boy first, but really I just get a big grin thinking how happy I will be if I at least get a bfp by Christmas :D

If I wake up again tomorrow with "pee leg" I'm going to have to invest in some panty liners :haha:


----------



## Twwboo

This is also happening to me! Its like when you sit down to pee it just drips.... LOL I am hoping its a good sign!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I heard its part of pregnancy but at 7dpo its quite early..let us know how it goes.


----------



## CuddleBunny

Twwboo - FX'd crossed for you, too! Have you ever gotten it before?

mommy2lilmen - Thank you! Yes, it seems that 7 dpo would be a bit early, so I was really caught off guard! I will make sure to keep you posted :)


----------



## VikkiD

I have this and I am 7dpo today also pain really low down on my left side.


----------



## Jezzielin

CuddleBunny said:


> FX'd for you, too! :dust:
> 
> 
> I would love to have a boy first, but really I just get a big grin thinking how happy I will be if I at least get a bfp by Christmas :D

I hear ya! I got my first preggo dream and I want to go back to it!!! :sleep::winkwink:


----------



## CuddleBunny

VikkiD said:


> I have this and I am 7dpo today also pain really low down on my left side.

So odd that you say that, as I had dull aches on the left side of my uterus as well :-k :wacko:

Jezz - Awww I wish you could go back to your baby dreams! :hugs: I get really sad when I wake up and realize it was all a dream :cry:

When I woke up this morning I had a lot more watery cm. I made it to the bathroom in time this time, though, as I knew to kind of hold it in just in case :haha: It was about the same amount as yesterday morning, and OH and I didn't BD last night. I did some googling last night (of course :rofl:) and it seems that most women who had a noticeable increase in CM before a bfp had creamy and not watery. Some had watery, but not many. So it's probably just a new pre-AF symptom :gun:

Oh well, I won't get discouraged until the :witch: shows :haha:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Okay the watery has turned to creamy with a yellowish tint. And lots of it :-k

If a bfp isn't in store, please just stop :rofl:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

CuddleBunny said:


> FX'd for you, too! :dust:
> 
> And yeah, I stopped in my tracks as soon as I felt it drip down my legs...seriously thought for a minute I woke up during a bad dream and pissed myself :rofl:
> 
> I would love to have a boy first, but really I just get a big grin thinking how happy I will be if I at least get a bfp by Christmas :D
> 
> If I wake up again tomorrow with "pee leg" I'm going to have to invest in some panty liners :haha:

I tell ya what for the last 3 days I have had that watery cm like I peed my pants too.. I'm so hoping its a Good sign for the both of us, I'm nervous yet excited!! 

I know my urine has been stronger, I feel warmer, nausea, no appetite though just thirsty, crampy here and there... I just wish I knew already.. :lol:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH Snap the yellow dc is a Fabulous Sign... Your so pregnant!! I have read that on here that some of the ladies was their first sign, I see another :bfp: soon! Woohooo

Congrats, I found this for you.. Watery vaginal discharge during pregnancy is nothing new and you will see that many women complain of this. In fact, this may be one of the early pregnancy symptoms before missed period. However, there could be other things that a watery discharge in early pregnancy can signify. 

I'm crossing everything for you & me.. We can be bump buddies ;)

Keep me posted... Its weird still watery for me, never had this before... I'm counting the days.. I have a ways to go before I know... Grrr Good Luck hun... :flower:


----------



## Jezzielin

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OH Snap the yellow dc is a Fabulous Sign... Your so pregnant!! I have read that on here that some of the ladies was their first sign, I see another :bfp: soon! Woohooo
> 
> Congrats, I found this for you.. Watery vaginal discharge during pregnancy is nothing new and you will see that many women complain of this. In fact, this may be one of the early pregnancy symptoms before missed period. However, there could be other things that a watery discharge in early pregnancy can signify.
> 
> I'm crossing everything for you & me.. We can be bump buddies ;)
> 
> Keep me posted... Its weird still watery for me, never had this before... I'm counting the days.. I have a ways to go before I know... Grrr Good Luck hun... :flower:

CuddleBunny, you switched from watery to yellow like me! It is still comin'! My lower abomen cramps (minimal) are back and sore nips, well just lefty lol :thumbup:. I hope you are right Hopin&Prayin! Is it really a good sign??

This is week four for me holding out of going out and eating right/vitamins and just wishing for BNP! OY! No testing in days and trying to hold out, too scared!:nope:


----------



## JaanRuk

so I thought id reply to this as well as im experiencing this all as well the weird thing is ive felt very pregnant ive had symptoms like hungry and sore swollen boobs they kinda felt like balloons lol tired.. and then couple days ago i had whiteish disharge pasty almost no smell nothing just weird and then nothing and now with this water cm its kind of got me worried that maybe im not pregnant...mine too has a yellowish tint now and im starting to think it will probably develop into spotting then period im not sure just really confused :wacko: im really praying im preggoo but who knows my period was due today and today is when i have started to get this watery cm so maybe it is my perios:shrug:....nothing as of yet expt this watery cm though.. :blush: :wacko: anyways its nice to know im not the only one going through this good luck to us all fx :hugs: prayin WE ALL GET BFPS :dust: keep updating ladies


----------



## JaanRuk

it has me literally running to the washroom every 5 mins checking to see if AF has arrrived -_-


----------



## Jezzielin

Yeah, I had that for a couple of days and now it is this yellow discharge. Well, it comes out like white (tmi but you know how they saw EWCM? it's like cooked egg white! not the clear stretchy kind) then it seems my underwear has all this yellow discharge once it has dried. 

I am 8 days late and would want to test but always get a negative. Last test was ~3 days ago. Big fun weekend planned ahead and would love to be able to surprise my hubby with news! Ah well, back to: :coffee: (me having tea and reading Baby&Bump!)

Love to all of you ladies :kiss: - and DUST! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I have read that the water cm is a early pregnancy sign, I got that from a post. Ugg Im so nauseated, mine comes and goes.. :lol: TMI but I tell ya, I'm soar down there from doing it so much, I've never had this much sex in forever ... something had better happen.. :haha:

Have a great weekend ladies.. Keep postin updates.. ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Jezzielin said:


> Yeah, I had that for a couple of days and now it is this yellow discharge. Well, it comes out like white (tmi but you know how they saw EWCM? it's like cooked egg white! not the clear stretchy kind) then it seems my underwear has all this yellow discharge once it has dried.
> 
> I am 8 days late and would want to test but always get a negative. Last test was ~3 days ago. Big fun weekend planned ahead and would love to be able to surprise my hubby with news! Ah well, back to: :coffee: (me having tea and reading Baby&Bump!)
> 
> Love to all of you ladies :kiss: - and DUST! :dust:

Did I read right your 8 days LATE!! OMG I would be grey haired and crazy by then. :test: :test: :test: Do you plan on testing soon?? Oh I need some good news I'd be on :cloud9: Test girlie Test!! POAS addict confirmed.. :lol:


----------



## Jezzielin

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had that for a couple of days and now it is this yellow discharge. Well, it comes out like white (tmi but you know how they saw EWCM? it's like cooked egg white! not the clear stretchy kind) then it seems my underwear has all this yellow discharge once it has dried.
> 
> I am 8 days late and would want to test but always get a negative. Last test was ~3 days ago. Big fun weekend planned ahead and would love to be able to surprise my hubby with news! Ah well, back to: :coffee: (me having tea and reading Baby&Bump!)
> 
> Love to all of you ladies :kiss: - and DUST! :dust:
> 
> Did I read right your 8 days LATE!! OMG I would be grey haired and crazy by then. :test: :test: :test: Do you plan on testing soon?? Oh I need some good news I'd be on :cloud9: Test girlie Test!! POAS addict confirmed.. :lol:Click to expand...

I did, negative. I can't help but feels so sad today. We are having people over for the game on tv and can't bring myself to be around people right now. I am so frustrated with not knowing that I want to have some wine but can't bring myself to do it :nope:. I feel so fake not drinking with friends wondering why when likely I am not even pregnant (usually I'm one of the fun drinkers). 

Two of my girlfriends have announced their pregnancies which I am SO happy for but just reminds me of my situation. I may be bringing this all out of proportion but I feel like I am pregnant, though my symptoms dwindling... maybe it is all in my head. 

Now everyone wants to go out and for the past 4-5 weeks I have been the DD and happy to do it - but not today. They want to go out to the bars and I want to just join in the fun to relax but because I felt the possibility was still there, I won't let myself and it is just driving me crazy because all signs point to 'no'.

I'm giving myself a headache...


----------



## Jezzielin

Ok, inbetween hosting and going out... Stopped by my HPT to stick my tongue out at it! I think I had my first evap line? Maybe not even but just a question, has anyone had a discolored area in the testing line? it looks like what the sweep of liquid would go by, now by the testing line area it is yellow tint to it now, starting right at the test line. Is that an evap line? I know that it is not a positive, I'm just curious is all.

And back to distracting myself with friends lol... Sorry for the constant questions, just curious.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im sorry your feeling sad.. You have the early signs of pregnancy. Keep your chin up, its just around the corner..
Im not drinking either and my birthday is tomorrow :( 
Just look at it this way, its all gonna be worth it in the long run.


----------



## jaydee79

im really hoping this is a good sign for you seen as your 7DPO,, it would make sense if youve been DTD still, i normally get the same thing happen to me also but that happens after BD,ing or just b4 ovulation when ya cervical mucus is watery ,, sometimes if iv just been to the toilet sorry TMI, for a wee b4 ovulation i wipe myself then if i wipe myself with my fingers to check its so watery and can sumtimes drip down my leg,, but if ya 7DPO i would of thought prehaps ya would get creamy discharge or increased discharge or if AF was due to come ya mucus would be turning thicker and you would be dry down there iv heard some wemen can get EWCM just b4 AF comes that happen to me with brown streaks in sorry TMI,,last month unfortantely when i was so hopfull thinking it cud be implantation bleeding instead but i shall keep my fingers croxxed for you hun that its a good sign for you lots of :baby: :dust :dust: and GL ;) xx


----------



## Lovedupmummy

I had a similar experience too but mine was when I was out at dinner! :oops: Probably not quite as bad though I have to admit but yes watery cm and lots of it (eww) Only for one day and that was 6dpo. 

Now its changed to more lotiony consistency and not quite as much. Cervix still high. :shrug:

I soooo hope we are onto something!!!! :yellow:

Fingers crossed for us all! 72 hours till my :test:

:dust::angel::af::kiss::hugs:


----------



## jess1983

:thumbup:


----------



## kel3639

I get watery cm the morning after :sex: especially if i don't get up after :sex: the night before. all of the semen just rushes out like that. i'm used to it and always put a liner on before bed! but I hope ya'll get you :bfp:!! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well besides the waking up at 5am which is weird for me, I've had some mild cramps here and there on and off, nothing major, watery cm changed to lotiony, no smell.. just wear a pantiliner now, I'm counting the days... Come on already... lol

Good Luck ladies I hope this is IT for Us.. FX'd we ALL get our :bfp: Soon :)


----------



## Jezzielin

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well besides the waking up at 5am which is weird for me, I've had some mild cramps here and there on and off, nothing major, watery cm changed to lotiony, no smell.. just wear a pantiliner now, I'm counting the days... Come on already... lol
> 
> Good Luck ladies I hope this is IT for Us.. FX'd we ALL get our :bfp: Soon :)


Not to be gross but what do you mean by lotiony? My watery changed to - well to describe it - its like wet but there is some white discharge mixed in, but when I check in the morning it mostly just comes out wet and the white is just little dots or slimey snot-constistency with no stretchiness to it lol... did I gross you out? I just don't know how to describe it! Especially for my FertilityFriend, I have NO idea how to input my CM into it!

Anyway, thank you! I'm gonna be 12 days late tomorrow - still wondering and waiting... :nope:


----------



## Lovedupmummy

CuddleBunny said:


> Okay the watery has turned to creamy with a yellowish tint. And lots of it :-k
> 
> If a bfp isn't in store, please just stop :rofl:

Seriously this is an excellent sign. I had everything you had and then got a :bfp:at 10dpo

Good luck!:dust:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Phew! I have been soo busy as my brother was visiting from out of state - got to meet his fiance for the first time - she is lovely! He has always said he didn't want to have kids - but I really think she will change his mind soon; they are so great together! :dance:

So I have had my mind a LITTLE bit off the 2ww, but obviously not enough to ignore new "symptoms" :haha:

I haven't had any more "pee leg". My cm is lotiony, still with a yellowish tint. AF is due in a couple of days - and I am usually bone dry around this time :-k

Something else very noticeable to me is that I have been having AF cramps since the day before yesterday. They started out accompanied by pinching lower back pain. This REALLY threw me for a loop - as most months I do have cramping a few days before AF but the are REALLY dull with no back cramping. What I am feeling now ALWAYS starts RIGHT when blood is starting to flow out (sorry TMI). But no sign of blood AT ALL. I keep going to check, because like I said, I have never had this feeling and had there NOT be blood :-k

My boobs at first also started to feel really heavy but with no pain. But yesterday - OUCH, the pain sure did come full force :haha: Also, when DH was sitting down, I leaned over to give DH a hug and his face looked like this: :shock: :rofl: He said "WOAH those are looking HUGE!" :rofl: So I told him "Yeah, I'm either about to get my period or I'm pregnant"...then he touched my belly and I added "I'm leaning towards pregnant"...and I don't know...just saying that out loud to him...felt...completely right. Ok ok I know I'm going crazy :rofl:

Ok this has turned long :haha:
How are you girls coming along? I wanted to thank you guys for all of the replies and support. It is really appreciated and I am wishing you all the very very best :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

CuddleBunny said:


> I am about 7 dpo today. I may have ovulated a day or two earlier but I'm thereabouts.
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> I went to bed with just my underwear as bottoms. When I woke up today, as soon as I stood up I felt dripping coming down my legs like I had wet myself right then and there!! :shock: I went to the bathroom to inspect and it was all over my undies as well and some dripped (well, flowed!) into the toilet as well :shock: Call me gross, but I felt it and smelled it to make sure it was my CM and it was. It was watery (obviously), mostly clear with slight white/cloudiness to it.
> 
> Nothing like this has ever happened to me before. Has it happened to anyone here? Any idea what it could be? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks for reading! :)

Its funny I was just having a huge convo with other women about this. You are not alone. I have the same thing. It even gushes sometimes. Like with movements and whatnot. Its EXCESS! But This one person on here told me she had that symptom with her first son. SO im guessing it could have to do with prenancy!! =) im 6 days away from my due period (hoping its a missed one) and im going nuts waiting. So ill let you know if indeed i am and hopefully the excess CM has alot to do with it =) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ely27

CuddleBunny said:


> Okay the watery has turned to creamy with a yellowish tint. And lots of it :-k
> 
> If a bfp isn't in store, please just stop :rofl:

I am having the SAME THING! have you taken a test yet?????


----------



## CuddleBunny

Ely27 said:


> Its funny I was just having a huge convo with other women about this. You are not alone. I have the same thing. It even gushes sometimes. Like with movements and whatnot. Its EXCESS! But This one person on here told me she had that symptom with her first son. SO im guessing it could have to do with prenancy!! =) im 6 days away from my due period (hoping its a missed one) and im going nuts waiting. So ill let you know if indeed i am and hopefully the excess CM has alot to do with it =) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I will be keeping my FX'd for you!! :dance:
I thought AF was 2 days away but she is due TOMORROW :wacko: I hope she stays away for the both of us! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cochy115

Please let us know when you test! I'm curious! :thumbup:


----------



## Ely27

CuddleBunny said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> Its funny I was just having a huge convo with other women about this. You are not alone. I have the same thing. It even gushes sometimes. Like with movements and whatnot. Its EXCESS! But This one person on here told me she had that symptom with her first son. SO im guessing it could have to do with prenancy!! =) im 6 days away from my due period (hoping its a missed one) and im going nuts waiting. So ill let you know if indeed i am and hopefully the excess CM has alot to do with it =) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I will be keeping my FX'd for you!! :dance:
> I thought AF was 2 days away but she is due TOMORROW :wacko: I hope she stays away for the both of us! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

WOW SO CLOSE!! Mine is on Monday! WIll definitely keep mine crossed for you too! Lets come back and share good news!!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::af::af::bfp:


----------



## CuddleBunny

cochy115 said:


> Please let us know when you test! I'm curious! :thumbup:

DH won't let me buy any tests until she's a few days late :wacko: Which is fine by me, because at least now he is on board (not to mention it saves us money)...before he would've made me wait past a week! She is due tomorrow, though, so I hope she stays away and I see those 2 lines soon! :D


----------



## Jezzielin

CuddleBunny said:


> How are you girls coming along? I wanted to thank you guys for all of the replies and support. It is really appreciated and I am wishing you all the very very best :hugs: :hugs:

Hi CuddleBunny! I was wondering how you were doing! Glad to hear things are still well!:thumbup:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Ely27 said:


> WOW SO CLOSE!! Mine is on Monday! WIll definitely keep mine crossed for you too! Lets come back and share good news!!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::af::af::bfp:

Ohhh I hope she stays away for you!!! Maybe we should put out some scarecrows for Halloween and it will scare away the witch!! :haha:
We should definitely keep each other posted :thumbup: Maybe we will both be posting in first tri soon enough! :dance:


----------



## Ely27

CuddleBunny said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> WOW SO CLOSE!! Mine is on Monday! WIll definitely keep mine crossed for you too! Lets come back and share good news!!!! :happydance: :dust::dust::af::af::bfp:
> 
> Ohhh I hope she stays away for you!!! Maybe we should put out some scarecrows for Halloween and it will scare away the witch!! :haha:
> We should definitely keep each other posted :thumbup: Maybe we will both be posting in first tri soon enough! :dance:Click to expand...



LOL Ill do whatever it takes to keep her away!!! lol. Yes lets keep in touch!! I hope we both have really good news by the beginning of next week :af::bfp::dance: I will try to get my profile together in the meantime so you know who i am lol. Im so new to this that im a bit confused. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I have had the watery problem before also :blush:. For me it happened a couple days after i O'd. I'm not sure if it happened before or after O'ing the other times because DH and i were NTNP and i didn't pay attention to cycles and ovulating until this month. I'm not sure what it is other than annoying :growlmad: It's not fun waking up and feeling like you peed yourself!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Oh and i asked my sister if she ever experienced this and she said she had. So i guess it is something not uncommon for some women, maybe just embarrassing to talk about?


----------



## lizlovelust

This cycle I experienced this several days in a row before I Oed.


----------



## CuddleBunny

AF was due today, she has not arrived so I am hoping and praying! :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: :happydance: Get testing Already :test: :test: :test: 

I still have 6 days to go :( my bbs are soar.. ouch... :lol:

Good Luck hun, I'm crossing everything for You :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jezzielin

I'll be praying for AF to stay away!

Update though, went from watery to yellow, now brown-caramel discharge for over 24 hours without any cramping to suggest AF...

YAY, let's add another layer of confusion!!!!


----------



## Jezzielin

Jezzielin said:


> I'll be praying for AF to stay away!
> 
> Update though, went from watery to yellow, now brown-caramel discharge for over 24 hours without any cramping to suggest AF...
> 
> YAY, let's add another layer of confusion!!!!

Caramel brown to dark brown but no red, day#2. So nervous and wondering what's going on...


----------



## Ely27

Jezzielin said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> I'll be praying for AF to stay away!
> 
> Update though, went from watery to yellow, now brown-caramel discharge for over 24 hours without any cramping to suggest AF...
> 
> YAY, let's add another layer of confusion!!!!
> 
> Caramel brown to dark brown but no red, day#2. So nervous and wondering what's going on...Click to expand...

could be implantation bleeding


----------



## Jezzielin

Ely27 said:


> could be implantation bleeding

I'm two weeks late though, kinda late for IB, no?


----------



## Ely27

Jezzielin said:


> Ely27
> could be implantation bleeding[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I'm two weeks late though, kinda late for IB, no?
> 
> oh wow... hmmm.... i have no idea.... so you've taken tests and nothing??? (i did read this one woman's story who didnt get a BFP until 4 weeks after missed AF)Click to expand...


----------



## Jezzielin

Ely27 said:


> oh wow... hmmm.... i have no idea.... so you've taken tests and nothing??? (i did read this one woman's story who didnt get a BFP until 4 weeks after missed AF)

Yeah, all BNFs... was scared to take one this morning as I was rushing to work. I haven't taken a test since Sunday though concerned I skipped ovation I did OPKs with just faint line which doesn't meet anything. I am avoiding the bathroom afraid to see what's there... but might take a test if this holds us without bleeding. I have seen in the first trimester section women having this though not always a good thing...


----------



## Ely27

Jezzielin said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> oh wow... hmmm.... i have no idea.... so you've taken tests and nothing??? (i did read this one woman's story who didnt get a BFP until 4 weeks after missed AF)
> 
> Yeah, all BNFs... was scared to take one this morning as I was rushing to work. I haven't taken a test since Sunday though concerned I skipped ovation I did POKe with just faint line which doesn't meet anything. I am avoiding the bathroom afraid to see what's there... but might take a test if this holds us without bleeding. I have seen in the first trimester section women having this though not always a good thing...Click to expand...

i definitely understand your fear... hopefully you can get your BFP since sunday was so far back!!! Have you seen a doc? I hope everything turns out good and that its just your hormones freakin out with a pregnancy and i hope you get a BFP and a healthy pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## CuddleBunny

AF was due yesterday and still nothing :dance: The cramps I had that felt life AF was starting are almost gone now...now they are just dull/mild. I really think this is good! :D

DH wants me to wait until I am "more late" to avoid disappointment...which is actually fine by me! Although, he said lets wait TEN DAYS...ummm, yeah, SURE HONEY!! :rofl:

I am sure if she doesn't show in a few days I can convince him to go get some tests. I'll just say I'm queasy or something :haha: It would be soo nice to see a bfp before Halloween :D I know I haven't tested yet...but I feel really positive and that we finally did it this month :D

Jezzie - I am not sure what the brown spotting could be being as you are 2 weeks late. Some women get their BFPs very late! Is it possible to visit your doc to get some bloodwork done? Wishing you the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

CuddleBunny said:


> AF was due yesterday and still nothing :dance: The cramps I had that felt life AF was starting are almost gone now...now they are just dull/mild. I really think this is good! :D
> 
> DH wants me to wait until I am "more late" to avoid disappointment...which is actually fine by me! Although, he said lets wait TEN DAYS...ummm, yeah, SURE HONEY!! :rofl:
> 
> I am sure if she doesn't show in a few days I can convince him to go get some tests. I'll just say I'm queasy or something :haha: It would be soo nice to see a bfp before Halloween :D I know I haven't tested yet...but I feel really positive and that we finally did it this month :D
> 
> Jezzie - I am not sure what the brown spotting could be being as you are 2 weeks late. Some women get their BFPs very late! Is it possible to visit your doc to get some bloodwork done? Wishing you the best of luck :hugs:


thats been happening to me! my cramps disappear which worries me and right now they are HORRIBLE which worries me lol. hahha 10 days?!? SURE HONEY! :haha: i feel the same i reallly know i am . good luck baby dust! :dust:


----------



## CuddleBunny

AF came this evening...heavy bright red flow :nope: :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

CuddleBunny said:


> AF came this evening...heavy bright red flow :nope: :cry:

Aww sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Hopefully this new cycle will end with a :bfp: for you


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

CuddleBunny said:


> AF came this evening...heavy bright red flow :nope: :cry:

Bummer, I'm sooo sorry hun.. Its so devasting when you want something so bad... Big Hugs to ya...


----------

